# MPC 1/100 Titan IIIC



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Picked this up today, looks to be a good kit. Seems to have a few of the original flying model rocket parts still included, but not all to convert this into a flying model if you desired to do so. 



















I plan on converting this to a Titan III/MOL, Just have to come up with a 1/100 Gemini B spacecraft.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

MPC had this and the Vostok out back in the early 70s. They were, as you notice, also able to be built as a flying rocket. Supposedly neither kit is super accurate (the Vostok being the better of the two) but they are nice kits and its not like we see a lot of large space rockets in plastic. I need to pick these up myself although I was sort of put off by the somewhat high price for what you get in the box. I think they are $35 or so at the LHS


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

djnick66 said:


> MPC had this and the Vostok out back in the early 70s. They were, as you notice, also able to be built as a flying rocket. Supposedly neither kit is super accurate (the Vostok being the better of the two) but they are nice kits and its not like we see a lot of large space rockets in plastic. I need to pick these up myself although I was sort of put off by the somewhat high price for what you get in the box. I think they are $35 or so at the LHS


I kept hopping HobbyLobby would get these since they seem to carry many of the Round 2 kits, but they never did, 40% off would have been nice.


----------



## incywebb (Mar 27, 2016)

This might be of interest, then..... look in shapeways
for gemini-capsule-1-100-scale


----------



## incywebb (Mar 27, 2016)

(sorry, was illiterate copy of previous message)


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

BWolfe said:


> I plan on converting this to a Titan III/MOL, Just have to come up with a 1/100 Gemini B spacecraft.


Here's one: http://www.shapeways.com/product/6D...0-scale?li=search-results-1&optionId=41769644


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

This is incredible...... a Gemini capsule that small.... I'm always amazed when I see what a 3D printer can print..... 

Steph


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

I was big into real space in the 60's-early 70's. I wasn't aware this was available back then.

However, it was also a time when Kmart had cut back on their model inventory. I never did see the big Apollo and Saturn 5's there. I had to shop at a place called Albertsons.


----------

